# tiff komprimieren



## pbag (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo. Habe meherere grosse Tiff Dateien (jeweils 20 MB) und will diese für Flash optimieren. Habe sie mit PS auf 1024 x 768 geschrumpft und als jpg mit 80 % gespeichert. Nur die Qualität lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig. Gibts da einen Trick oder ein spezielles Programm um Tiffs verlustfrei zu komprimieren.


----------



## chritz tosh (21. Juni 2005)

Worin besteht der Qualitätsverlust? Sind Deine JPEGs unscharf?
Wenn Du solch große Datein auf diese Größe schrumpfst, werden sie zwangsweise unscharf. Eine Qualität des JPEGs von 80% weist kaum merkliche Verluste auf (auch nicht in Problemfarben wie rot oder blau), daher tippe ich auf Unschärfe.
Wirke mit dem Schärfen-Filter entgegen: "Filter -> Scharfzeichnungsfilter -> unscharf maskieren", z.B. Stärke:50%, Radius:1,5px und Schwellenwert:0 - aber hier musst Du selber ausprobieren.

Lags daran?

Grüße, chritz


----------



## rundes kipfal (21. Juni 2005)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du solch große Datein auf diese Größe schrumpfst, werden sie zwangsweise unscharf.


 Solte mit PS eigentlich siet Jahren nicht mehr passieren.

 Speichere die Bilder am besten mit der Funktion "Für Web speichern" ab, damit hast die beste Kontrolle über Qualität/Dateigröße. Und vor allem verzichtet PS dabei auf mögliche unwichtige Informationen wie zB die Position der Hilfslinien oder evtl. abgespeicherte Pfade.


----------



## chritz tosh (21. Juni 2005)

rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solte mit PS eigentlich siet Jahren nicht mehr passieren.


Tja, leider passierts noch ...


----------



## AKrebs70 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ist ja auch logisch!

Wie soll den schließlich auch das Bild immer noch genau so gut aussehen wenn ich ihm durch der Skallierung und Komprimierung Pixel entziehe.

Gruß Axel


----------



## chritz tosh (21. Juni 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ist ja auch logisch!
> 
> ...


Danke.

Aber die Aussage vorhin war mir zu dreist, um genauer darauf einzugehen.

Grüße


----------



## rundes kipfal (22. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welchem PS ihr arbeitet aber ich hatte noch nie (arbeite seit 6.0 mit PS) Probleme wenn ich Bilder hinunter skalieren wollte.

 Warum sollte es bitte Pixel "entziehen"?

 Das Bild bleibt das selbe, lediglich die Größe ändert sich = WENIGER pixel, jedoch genug um das Bild einwandfrei anzuzeigen.


----------



## Leola13 (22. Juni 2005)

Hai,



			
				rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Größe ändert sich = WENIGER pixel, jedoch genug um das Bild einwandfrei anzuzeigen.



Genau ! Es "fehlen" Pixel und ob das Bild dabei unscharf wird hängt sicherlich von vielen Faktoren ab.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2005)

Natürlich kann man tiffs verlustfrei komprimieren, mit dem ZIP oder LZW-Algorithmus, das ist ja die Stärke dieses Bildformats gegenüber einem unkomprimierten Bildformat und Bildformaten mit Kompression durch Qualitätsverluste.

Übrigens, ein großes TIFF in ein 80% JPEG umzuwandeln sollte eigentlich kaum merkliche Bildverluste nach sich ziehen - es sei denn man zoomt wie ein Weltmeister und sucht per Lupe.

Man sollte darauf achten das das TIFF-Bild kein a) bitmap oder b) indiziertes Bild ist. Weiterhin solltest Du prüfen wie Photoshop den »Pixelverlust« korrigiert (Bild / Bildgröße / *Bild neuberechnen* mit a)Pixelwiederholung, b) Bilinear und c) Bikubisch - man sollte *Bikubisch* wählen)


----------



## pbag (23. Juni 2005)

Supi. das war mal eine gute antwort. Funktioniert wunderbar. Dank Euch


----------

